# Lawyers



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks to all for the replies,sorry the questions will keep coming,can anybody recommend a good English speaking lawyer in and around the olhao area,we are looking to buy in and around moncarapacho area so someone local would be good,also any idea of fees I should be expecting to pay on a house for around €170.000


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As buyer your responsible for following costs of purchase
*IMT* providing price is between 126,403-172,348€ 5% of purchase price minus as a Resident 9,087.19€ as a Non Resident 8,163.12€ = IMT
*IS* 0.8% of purchase price
Both must be paid prior to Escritura
*Notary *fees cheapest is generally Casa Pronto simple buy 255€ includes the Registration at Conservatoria
*Registration* at Conservatoria & Financas, Financas is free
*Solicitor/Lawyer* typical is 1%-2% but check what they will do for you

Saving money on purchase is knowing as an example you can stipulate you want to use Casa Pronto instead of traditional Notary who although tend to be competitive still slightly dearer, and please don't be tempted to show a fictitious purchase price in the Escritura it will affect you further down the line not the seller.
Oh and you must by Law have a competent interpreter at the Escritura so you need to make sure that your Solicitor speaks English or someone does so it's not an added expense


----------



## quelfesgirl (May 27, 2013)

Carmo Goncalves is based in Olhao, she is a Solicitor rather than a lawyer but she has lots of UK clients and speak brilliant English. her number is 918 865 455, PM me if you want an email address. Emma


----------

